# ULTIMATE Cruze Coilover Thread



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

This is THE thread to end all coilover threads. I want to see pictures of your coilovers. Specs on your coilovers. Pictures of you making sweet love to your coilovers...

Ok, maybe not that last one. 

Its tax season, and along with new wheels, I am looking for more low. Granted, I am already lowered on Eibach springs. And with the heavier Diesel motor, my drop is bigger than you gassers. BUT, I need MORE. 

This is the research I have compiled over the last week, presented to you to help make your educated decision. You can easily spend upwards of $2k on coilovers, so you really need to pick what is right for you.

And while I can give you numbers, I cannot give you impressions on handling or ride comfort. I need coilover owners to add their data to this thread. Let's make it the one stop shop for Cruze Coilovers!

Please note, many of the pictures you see are the stock photo. There are NO coilovers offered with tophats or camber adjustment plates. There are NO coilovers that offer a rear coilover spring. All Cruze rear setups use a separate shock and spring.

Now on to the goods!!!


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

The first up are the KSports. There are 2 levels to satisfy your needs. They are by far the most popular coilover kit for the Cruze, and it isn't hard to see why. They offer a great drop without using the rear spring adjuster, and ride very well. 


*K-Sport Kontrol Pro*










Stock Image




















Orange on Black
Single Adjustable
36 settings
8.7KG/mm Front Springs
8KG/mm Rear Springs
60mm drop
New Sway links included
Made in Korea


Found on Ebay for $942.50






























*K-Sport Kontrol Plus*












Orange on Black
Double Adjustable, Dampening and Rebound
Remote Resevoir
9.8KG/mm Front Springs
8KG/mm Rear Springs
60mm drop
New Sway links included
Made in Korea


Found on Ebay for $1794


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

This next coilover is very inexpensive. Many people have commented that K-Sports are too cheap, but then these undercut K-Sports by over 30%. If you are looking for a quick and dirty adjustable coilover system, then this is about as quick, dirty, and cheap as it gets.


*CXRacing Coilovers*




















Choice of Red and Black, or Blue and Black
Single Adjustable
32 Settings
Choice of 10 or 6 KG/mm Front Springs
Choice of 5.5 or 4 KG/mm Rear Springs
Unknown max drop
New Sway links included




Found on Ebay for $639























And since we have shown you the cheapest, this other company is a lone wolf of sorts. Pedders is renowned for being one of the best, and their coilovers are made in the USA. 


*Pedders XA*












Red on Black
Single Adjustable
30 Settings
6 kg/mm front spring rate
6 kg/mm rear spring rate
Unknown max drop
Unknown if sway links are included


Price varies from Pedder - expect 1500 +/- 300


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

These next 2 have been called the K-Sport clones. Chances are they are made in the same Korean factory, but with different colored parts. While they look identical, there is no way to verify if they are the same internally. I have seen nothing but positive reviews on these 2 brands, they just aren't as popular in the Cruze market.


*D2 Racing RS Coilovers*












Purple and Black
Single Adjustable
36 Settings
Custom spring rates from 3 to 22 kg/mm for front and rear
Claimed max drop up to 120mm
Will make extra low shock bodies and springs on request for more drop
New Sway links included


Found on Amazon for $975






















*BC Racing BR*




















Gold and Black
Single Adjustable
30 Settings
6 kg/mm Front Spring (custom rate available)
4 kg/mm Rear Spring (custom rate available)
Extreme drop version available on request
Sway Links Included


Found on Ebay for $995


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

These next 2 coilovers I've never heard of before I started researching. They are readily available on eBay should you desire something different.


*XYZ Super Sport*




























Yellow, Orange and Black
Single Adjustable
30 Settings
9 kg/mm front spring rate
8 kg/mm rear spring rate
Sway Links included


Found on Ebay for $960




*DGR*




















White, Orange and Black
Single Adjustable
30 Settings
Choice of Street Spec or Race Spec springs
Not known if these include sway bar links

Foun on eBay for $935


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

These next 3 are what is being sold on Bad News Racing's website. I like BNR. They're a good company, and there is no reason to believe that they wouldn't sell anything but the most quality items.


*ISC N1 Basic*




















Copper on Black
Single Adjustable
32 Settings
10 kg/mm front spring rate
5.5 kg/mm rear spring rate
Up to 75mm drop
Sway links included


BNR sells these for $855






*Bilstein B14*












Blue on Silver/Yellow
Non Adjustable
Unknown Spring rates
up to 40mm drop
Not known if this includes new sway links (suspect no)


BNR sells these for $770






















*KW ST Speedtech*












Yellow on gold/black
Non-Adjustable
7.1 kg/mm front spring rate
Progressive rear spring rate
50mm drop
Not known if this includes new sway links


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Looking at picking up some ksports next month


----------



## Duvall (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you for taking the time to create such a great thread for coil overs.

I like the fact that you included the spring rates when possible.

Had this been around before I bought my springs, I might have choose coil overs instead.


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

In the market for coilovers, and wondering if anybody has the ISC coilovers that BNR sells? Ive searched on here and found that Ksports are pretty good too. Anybody else have coilovers that are in the range of 850-900? Maybe DGR? Looking for some input here, thanks!


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I really like the ISC coilovers. I think they are a great value. I hope we can find some owners, because its either the ISC's or the KSports for me.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Vinny's Cruze had BC Coilovers, not CX Racing.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Vinny's Cruze had BC Coilovers, not CX Racing.


That's pretty funny. When you look at CX Racing's website, they show his car with the suspension pics. 

I removed his pictures.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Ksports here. They work for going low but seem to not go low enough for me. Although 95% of the people that get them won't even go nearly as low as I am. Also I would kill for a higher spring rate as they seem too soft but everyone complains about a bumpy ride. Well news flash it's smooth as ****. The ksports are great but if the ISCs prove to be better in an upcoming test then I'll more than likely switch. I love my coilovers compared to any springs. It's just a matter of the rear not being able to drop lower without cutting or other modification.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

IROCZILLA said:


> Ksports here. They work for going low but seem to not go low enough for me. Although 95% of the people that get them won't even go nearly as low as I am. Also I would kill for a higher spring rate as they seem too soft but everyone complains about a bumpy ride. Well news flash it's smooth as ****. The ksports are great but if the ISCs prove to be better in an upcoming test then I'll more than likely switch. I love my coilovers compared to any springs. It's just a matter of the rear not being able to drop lower without cutting or other modification.



Let me know if you do decide to switch and I'll take those ksports off you're hands for some $$ to buy the others


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Let me know if you do decide to switch and I'll take those ksports off you're hands for some $$ to buy the others


Sounds good to me man. You'll be the first to know.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

And D2 with the high spring rate and ability to request lower drop is pretty tempting.


----------



## StaticHopeful (Jan 26, 2015)

Is there any coilovers out there for the Cruze that will give me negative camber????


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

need front upper camber plates, and shims in the rear


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't know anyone making front camber plates for the cruze. You'll need camber bolts.


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

Yea your right...camber bolts lol


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

SOOO does anybody have the ISC coilovers?? Lol


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone now where a person could get a set of swaybar endlinks for coilover? My pedders ones have a couple tears in the boots and I cant get ahold of pedders to save my life!


----------



## Jfisher (Apr 21, 2013)

Aren't the Pedders discontinued?


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

rather go airride than coils.
smoother ride,and you can slam it LOW! or any height you want by remote control on the fly


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

dirt dauber said:


> rather go airride than coils.
> smoother ride,and you can slam it LOW! or any height you want by remote control on the fly


Maybe if I lived in Florida or SoCal but... here in Colorado I'd be worried about busting an airline or having them freeze on a daily driver lol.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, this isn't the "Ultimate Air Ride" thread.  There are a couple companies advertising air ride for the Cruze now, with prices ranging from $2k to $3k. I would love to look at their front strut design to see what they came up with. A good friend of mine has his Mercedes E series AMG layed out on bags, and wants to do my Cruze, but it's a long stretch from $900 for coilovers to $2500 on a custom bag setup.

Nothing wrong with static. I love the idea that I am slammed everywhere I go! 

BTW, there is nothing complicated about sway links. Measure your current Pedder's links and search Chevy Sway Links on eBay. There are TONS of them, in all different lengths. Just pick a set that is close.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Vinny had CX Racing use his car to develop their intercooler kit, and who knows they might have used his car to develop their coilover kit, however I know that he was using BC Racing coilovers as that was one of his main sponsors, as BC Forged made his wheels.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Talking with some friends last night, apparently BC is the hot ticket in the Subaru community. (I've had multiple Subaru's on Tein coilovers.) That definitely pique's my interest. Would be cool if we could get Vinny to talk about his experience with BC.


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

okay, so this weekend im looking to order me some coilovers, I will be putting on 18x8.5" +40 wheels. I am learning about coilovers as i go so the look i like the most out of all the ones posted so far are these: 















So my question would be what setup would fit best the wheels i have and quality ride. Money isnt a huge option (I scored big on my taxes) but i dont want to blow my load just on the coilovers


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

You will have no problem with those wheels and coilovers setup, up to you how low you want to go but I'd recommend a 225/40 or 45/18 tire.


----------



## Sid1991 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey great thread and very well done just wanted to let yall know i bought my D2 Coils off Products for: 2011 CHEVROLET CRUZE LT 4Cyl 1.4L Turbo - Performance Auto Parts - Car and Truck Accessories | JM Auto Racing - Intensify Your Ride! they have great deals and pricing and have alot of good sales for most holidays.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sid1991 said:


> Hey great thread and very well done just wanted to let yall know i bought my D2 Coils off Products for: 2011 CHEVROLET CRUZE LT 4Cyl 1.4L Turbo - Performance Auto Parts - Car and Truck Accessories | JM Auto Racing - Intensify Your Ride! they have great deals and pricing and have alot of good sales for most holidays.


Well, make sure you post a review! And pictures. Lots and lots and LOTS of pictures! 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

I bought my coils from this website, cheapest price I've seen for Ksports. The package shipped directly from Ksport in Arizona. 

Race Consulting Agency - PARTS | KNOWLEDGE | PASSION - Homepage

Ksport Coilovers - Kontrol Pro System - Race Consulting Agency - PARTS | KNOWLEDGE | PASSION


----------



## Sid1991 (Sep 1, 2012)

Danny5 said:


> Well, make sure you post a review! And pictures. Lots and lots and LOTS of pictures!
> 
> Congratulations!!!


The D2 Coilovers have a very smooth ride and are great for a daily. I have about 40000 miles on them at the moment and have had no issues with them. ill be looking to buy a new sent in a few months after this winter might even try and order the lower springs for the read which i have maxed out. but the front have alot more room to lower the vehicle.


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

i have BC Racing in my cruze here in Australia it rides nice not to hard but firm perfect for the street


----------



## fsainte001 (Nov 2, 2014)

Great thread. I am in the market for coil over shocks for 2014 2.0 Turbo Diesel Cruze.


----------



## Shifty (Jan 12, 2014)

So which coilover that has been maxed has the capability to go the lowest? I'm rolling on cut stock springs so my ride is rather miserable. I may not need to worry about dumping them but when the winter wheels go on I'll do it. All I need to complete my setup is coilovers so this thread has been very helpful. I have 18x9.5 +35 XXR 531's with the obvious 25mm hubcentric 5x114.3 adapter, x2 - 0.5 degree shims on each rear and a single camber bolt up front which based on if the coils I buy have adjustable camber will/will not be used. These Pic's don't have any camber adjustments (shims/camber bolts).


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

So i went ahead of bought the BC Racing BR coilovers, like i said before im learning as i go with the coilovers, i noticed it says it has 30 adjustable levels, what exactly does that mean? Such a newb question


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

The adjustableness refers to the ability to control how firm the shock portion of the coilover is.

There are 2 directions a shock can work. When it's compressed, and when it's released. These are referred to as compression and rebound.

Basic cheap coilovers, you can adjust compression firmness, but not rebound. This often results in a nice controlled feeling when you first hit a bump, followed by a loss of control as the shock rebounds.

I am assuming, but can not confirm that most of these listed coilovers adjust compression and rebound in tandem.

Good/expensive coilovers will have separate adjustments for compression and rebound, really allowing you to customize the way the coilover handles. This is the KSport Kontrol Plus.

You can think of it this way. A car that is oversprung and underdamped (soft setting on your coilover) will be bouncy and rock back and forth a lot. While a car that is undersprung and overdamped will basically crash over bumps. High dampening is good when you really want to control sway motion front/rear side/side. Great for track events.

Underdamped is really good for rock crawling, where you need a lot of flex but not necessarily a lot of resistance holding you up. You want to find the sweet spot for what you find comfortable. I've seen a lot of people run 1/3 to 1/2 from soft for street.

Which brings me full circle, did you get the Extreme low BCs, or just the normal setup? Let us know!


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

That reminds me, PM Cruze SRIV for his damper settings. He'll tell you in clicks, which is usually # of clicks from full soft. This is a great starting point for you to tune from.


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> The adjustableness refers to the ability to control how firm the shock portion of the coilover is.
> 
> There are 2 directions a shock can work. When it's compressed, and when it's released. These are referred to as compression and rebound.
> 
> ...



I bought the BC Racing BR coilovers. not sure if thats the extreme low or not?


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> That reminds me, PM Cruze SRIV for his damper settings. He'll tell you in clicks, which is usually # of clicks from full soft. This is a great starting point for you to tune from.




Thanks for the information!


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

bstnian25 said:


> I bought the BC Racing BR coilovers. not sure if thats the extreme low or not?


No. It's an option you would have to specify when ordering.


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> No. It's an option you would have to specify when ordering.



oh okay, i dont want to go more then two inches or so...Would that be the normal?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes it would.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Installed my KSports today. Check it out!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/153-...06-ksport-coilover-install-picture-heavy.html


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

2 things!!
1) why is this not sticky? It should be sticky
2) opinions on bilstein or st coilovers being firmer or softer than k sport? Probably look I more at the kW v1 over the st, but their the same internally.


----------



## datedd (Jun 30, 2015)

Just ordered the Bilstein B14's from CARID; can't wait to get them installed!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

maybe some time next year I will go with bc coil overs. a tiny bit more then k sport but im not worried about a little more. danny5 I love the fact you are turbo diesel. 100% see it will work on mine now lol


----------



## datedd (Jun 30, 2015)

Bilstein B14 Kit just installed. Dropped the car almost two inches. Camber still within specs but will adjust when springs settle. Excellent ride, my teeth are still in my mouth, corners and handles like no body's business. Will probably go down in the front a little more. Worth the investment.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Appears to be a good mid-level drop. More than drop springs, but less than the full adjustables. Good handling is definitely a plus!


----------



## iOSh8er (Sep 8, 2015)

OK peeps, I am looking for someone that has had multiple brands of coilovers on their Cruze. I recently bought my wife a 15 1.4T and would like to lower the stance a bit. My biggest issue is that the ride quality needs to be as close to stock as possible (or better). Does anyone have any direction on the best ride quality I can get while going lower on this particular car? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Probably CX-Racing with the 6k/4k springs.

However, Smurfenstein with the Rose Cruze has installed 2 kinds of coilovers in his car. KSports and ISC N1. He is the only Cruzer I know of that has had more than 1 set. Coilovers aren't a cheap mod!


----------



## kpalme26 (Oct 8, 2015)

Danny5 said:


> These next 2 have been called the K-Sport clones. Chances are they are made in the same Korean factory, but with different colored parts. While they look identical, there is no way to verify if they are the same internally. I have seen nothing but positive reviews on these 2 brands, they just aren't as popular in the Cruze market.
> 
> 
> *D2 Racing RS Coilovers*
> ...


Does anyone know the mod specs on this grey and black cruze?! I want that grille!


----------



## Newfy_star (May 18, 2016)

Unfortunately for the BC racing coils the extreme drop is not available for the Cruze or wasn't when I emailed them in April 2016


----------



## bdwalker43 (Jan 24, 2018)

Has anyone here ever tried the "Godspeed MonoSS" Coilovers? They are about $630 so I was wondering if I should try them or save more for the KSports.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Arent most coilovers for the cruze made for cruzes with Z-link/Watts rear ends? Do these fit Cruzes with the regular rears?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I just purchased the B14 kit for my 15 diesel. Any info from them you’ll need?


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

pandrad61 said:


> I just purchased the B14 kit for my 15 diesel. Any info from them you’ll need?


How do you like these coilovers?
I was thinking maybe getting some for my car.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

15CruzeTD said:


> How do you like these coilovers?
> I was thinking maybe getting some for my car.


Due to Covid and the hospital asking me to come in a lot I haven’t had them installed. I rode another car with the same kit and was impressed. Firman controlled ride is how I would describe it. Over bumps it did not crash into them and the suspension felt more athletic in its approach. A total A+ system in my book


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

pandrad61 said:


> Due to Covid and the hospital asking me to come in a lot I haven’t had them installed. I rode another car with the same kit and was impressed. Firman controlled ride is how I would describe it. Over bumps it did not crash into them and the suspension felt more athletic in its approach. A total A+ system in my book


Oh man, four months and no install! That would drive me crazy!

I was thinking either these or the Ksports.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

15CruzeTD said:


> Oh man, four months and no install! That would drive me crazy!
> 
> I was thinking either these or the Ksports.


When it comes to coil overs I only do top end brand like Tien (the made in Japan line up vs cheaper Taiwan) and bilstien or Fox/king if off-road. K sport is made in Taiwan and can’t be rebuilt many years down the line while bilstien can. Bilstien to me and some of the best tuning in their set ups vs other brand they just go for low. For not much more is go the best.
Heck I’ve been thinking about just doing a self install and riding the motorcycle to work to get them in the car lol.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

pandrad61 said:


> When it comes to coil overs I only do top end brand like Tien (the made in Japan line up vs cheaper Taiwan) and bilstien or Fox/king if off-road. K sport is made in Taiwan and can’t be rebuilt many years down the line while bilstien can. Bilstien to me and some of the best tuning in their set ups vs other brand they just go for low. For not much more is go the best.
> Heck I’ve been thinking about just doing a self install and riding the motorcycle to work to get them in the car lol.


Yeah I was thinking the Bilstiens and I will probably end up getting them.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

15CruzeTD said:


> Yeah I was thinking the Bilstiens and I will probably end up getting them.


For something that can really make a change in what you feel as you drive why cheap out. I saved an extra month of profits to get it. Plus bilstien long term stability is great so I can rebuild rather then replace.


----------

